# Facebook Etiquette, 1950s Style



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;iROYzrm5SBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iROYzrm5SBM#![/MEDIA]


----------

